# whirring noise while driving



## 04phaeton (Feb 19, 2009)

there's a "whirring" noise coming from the car that gets more pronounced at higher speed. almost sounds like a fan but when I get out of the car, no fan noise.

it s more from the right side and my guess is a bearing.

any thoughts?


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Does the intensity of the noise change when you turn right or left?
Damon


----------



## 04phaeton (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think so - it's pretty constant and it just started


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

You must pay close attention to the noise, noting changes if any when making turns at speed. The sound will change as the bearings are loaded and unloaded. A more definitive diagnosis can be made with a stethescope when the wheel is spun with the car off the ground. Another member had a similar issue recently but it is unclear whether he resolved the issue because he didn't follow up. The thread can be found below.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5278501-Slight-grating-sound-when-turning-right-at-speed

Damon


----------



## hatty (Apr 13, 2011)

*wheel bearings*

Had exactly the same symtoms round about 80,000 miles. Would say definetly wheelbearings need renewing.


----------



## 04phaeton (Feb 19, 2009)

I've got just over 190,000 km

What is involved with changing the bearings? do you need a lift? (I have a phaeton mechanic that does private work for me so hoping he can do this and doesn't require the dealership).

What do the bearings cost and where is the best place to buy? I assume they don't all have to be changed - only the one with the problem?

I"ll have my phaeton guy look at it tomorrow


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Be careful, I had what I thought might be bad bearings in the drivetrain of both my Phaeton and my Touareg. In both cases it turned out to be "cupped" tires. So if your tires have some age/miles on them, i would give them a close inspection.

Good luck in the diagnosis.

Jim X


----------



## hatty (Apr 13, 2011)

cost was 300 pounds each and doing both at sametime is recommended. I would only let the vw garage do this personally.


----------



## 04phaeton (Feb 19, 2009)

Jim - interesting about the cupped tires as mine have been cupped since last summer - I've only got about 50,000 km on Continentals DWS tires and was going to replace them last August via Continental warranty. They've been on back order since then in Canada and should be here any day.

Maybe I'll change them first before looking at bearings but I can't see why thus noise would start all of a sudden. (I have had vibration though for the past year).


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok. Change your tyres first indeed...

P.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaphh said:


> Ok. Change your tyres first indeed...
> 
> P.


Ditto - i was certainly surprised that tires that looked pretty good could be as noisy as they were. Being inherently cheap, I really hated to dispose of these tires to see if that would solve the problem. However, I finally bit the bullet and have been happy ever since.

Jim X


----------



## 04phaeton (Feb 19, 2009)

had mechanic take a look - it's the bearing


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Glad you're getting it resolved. Phaetons are too nice, when they're right, to tolerate any undue noises.

Jim X


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

04phaeton said:


> Jim - interesting about the cupped tires as mine have been cupped since last summer - I've only got about 50,000 km on Continentals DWS tires and was going to replace them last August via Continental warranty. They've been on back order since then in Canada and should be here any day.
> 
> Maybe I'll change them first before looking at bearings but I can't see why thus noise would start all of a sudden. (I have had vibration though for the past year).


 If you have cupped tires and a vibration, I would say you have other issues going on with the suspension. A vibration is different from a shimmy. What are you exactly experiencing? A misalignment would not usually cause cupped tires. This is a specific condition and is more than likely caused by worn suspension components. The Germans tend to use a lot of rubber and age has an effect on these components. I would have the suspension inspected. I imagine a constant shimmy could have a negative effect on a bearing. 
Damon


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Older tyres can also get out of round. Cupped tyres + vibrations just happened to me on Dunlop SP9000 that I changed for Nokian Z G2. Ride is now as smooth as silk (very happy with the new tyres, btw). 

P.


----------



## 04phaeton (Feb 19, 2009)

dlouie - that's what I thought too last year and had the suspension looked over many times

I did the following

- new transmission
- new prop shaft
- new control arms and bushings
- opened differential to check for problems - no issues
- multiple alignments

then checked tires and they were cupped after only 20,000 kms - on order for 10 months and got them installed yesterday - it's like a completely different car now

also put in brand new valve stems as other ones were corroded and leaking air causing all kinds of Tpms issues - everyone with a phaeton should change these - only cost me $130 taxes in


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

04phaeton said:


> then checked tires and they were cupped after only 20,000 kms - on order for 10 months and got them installed yesterday - it's like a completely different car now


 It is unbelievable to me how tires can do this - but they sure can, at least on Phaetons and Touaregs. 

Does that mean you don't need a wheel bearing replacement? 

Jim X


----------



## 04phaeton (Feb 19, 2009)

still replacing the bearing - on order as the noise is getting louder


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Why guess? Bad bearings will have play, feel gritty, or are indexed. A mechanic should be able to identify a bad bearing easily. Any tire noise you get is on top of that. My SLK has the loudest tire I've ever had but I'll certainly wear them out before I replace them. Some say cheap tires can cup but what's the definition of cheap? I've had cheap Khumos that were great passenger tires. My BFGs although not high end but not low either are awful. Reviews aren't always helpful either. 
Damon


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

04phaeton said:


> still replacing the bearing - on order as the noise is getting louder


 Sounds from your description like a bearing to me. I've had tyre noise problems and a bad bearing, it's pretty easy to tell the difference in my experience. The bearing noise on mine peaked at around 45mph (rear right bearing), it started going at about 65k miles (approx), and I did about 1000 miles on it before it was changed. I THINK they did it under the extended warranty from what I recall.


----------

